# Introducing Opaline - Orchestral Tools brand new Creative Soundpack - out now!



## OrchestralTools (Apr 4, 2022)

Hi everyone,

We’d like to introduce Opaline–our new Creative Soundpack, available now on SINE at an introductory price of €59 (regular €79). 

Opaline is a library designed to emulate an imaginary trio writing songs for sedated lofi beats. That trio is made up of guitar, trumpet, and vocals. 

Play picked chords from the neck pick-up, chopped up, and redefined via a unique performance system. Legato trumpet melodies and textures add air, while the vocalist ad-libs like a poet. The processed patches can reach up to the skies or place roots, whichever way your mood swings. 

The clean instruments include up to 13 articulations in 3 mic positions with the processed versions offering 7 pads, 4 plucks, 4 keys, and 1 percussive patch. 

Opaline is perfect for all contemporary songwriting styles, as well as a myriad of potential film and video game scoring applications. 

Check out the library in action below in our official walkthrough. 


You can find a link to the product page here. 

Best,
OT


----------



## Angora (Apr 4, 2022)

Didgeridoo
Alpenhorn
WaterHarp

I have Arbos and Whisper, amazing libraries, I love the creative sound pack !


----------



## davidson (Apr 4, 2022)

Guitar, mandolin, ukulele.


----------



## Mike Olson (Apr 4, 2022)

Viola da Gamba
Hurdy Gurdy
Sackbut


----------



## NekujaK (Apr 4, 2022)

Slide whistle
Kazoo
Jaw Harp


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 4, 2022)

Euphonium 
Detuned grand piano
Penny whistle


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 4, 2022)

Safest bet here, lol:
Solo Violin
Solo Viola
Solo Cello

But the pic looks rather maritim, tropical. White Lotus? Maybe indigene Instruments.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 4, 2022)

Con Sordino Violins
Con Sordino Violas
Con Sordino Cellos


----------



## Evans (Apr 4, 2022)

Silence
Something silenter
Something even more silenty


----------



## FireGS (Apr 4, 2022)

Duduk
Ney Flute
Bansuri


----------



## mixedmoods (Apr 4, 2022)

Whatever Instruments it will have – I hope it comes with an M1 native SINE player update.


----------



## Pianissimo (Apr 4, 2022)

Mandolin
Harp
Dulcimer


----------



## EanS (Apr 4, 2022)

Shawm 
Sackbut
Cornet

(free Dulcian sustain patch as an easter egg)


----------



## CromoFX (Apr 4, 2022)

Fujara
Duduk
Ney


----------



## Haakond (Apr 4, 2022)

Bukkehorn, hardanger fiddle, handpan


----------



## cedricm (Apr 4, 2022)

Nyckelharpa
Harmonica
Handpan


----------



## Technostica (Apr 4, 2022)

Fork Handles
Triangle trio
Spoons quartet


----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 4, 2022)

Mike Olson said:


> Viola da Gamba
> Hurdy Gurdy
> Sackbut


Oh I hope so!!!


Evans said:


> Silence
> Something silenter
> Something even more silenty


N already released that.


----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 4, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We’re releasing our next Creative Soundpack this Wednesday, on April 6.
> 
> ...


trumpet, sax, trombone.


----------



## Seizh Avel (Apr 4, 2022)

Glass Harmonica
Underwater violin
Celtic Harp


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 4, 2022)

Spoons. Three of them.


----------



## Marsen (Apr 4, 2022)

Bells. Three of them.

Cow
Goat
Sheep


----------



## Evans (Apr 4, 2022)

Mike Olson said:


> Viola da Gamba
> Hurdy Gurdy
> Sackbut


I'd love a super amazing gurdy.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 4, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We’re releasing our next Creative Soundpack this Wednesday, on April 6.
> 
> ...


Conch shell horn
Water drum
Ukulele


----------



## Jotto (Apr 4, 2022)

Mandolin
Banjo
Fiddle


----------



## galactic orange (Apr 4, 2022)

shamisen
koto
shakuhachi


----------



## Sirocco (Apr 4, 2022)

Giksmihaun
Astuerpoenfer muted
Apiticandemore of Bonanza


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Apr 4, 2022)

Chromatic button accordion
Diatonic button accordion
Piano accordion
🤷‍♂️


----------



## hajimeaudio (Apr 4, 2022)

violin
viola
cello


----------



## CT (Apr 4, 2022)

Acoustic guitar, electric guitar, bass guitar.

Oh those already exist in the LA Sessions library. Crap!


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 4, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> a totally new sound for Orchestral Tools


That would have to be heavy metal drums, five-string electric bass and shred guitar.

But @Mr_Fromage's three accordions could also work.


----------



## Alchemedia (Apr 4, 2022)

Yaybahar
Twelve Bell Trumpet
Rommelpot​
​


----------



## Guffy (Apr 4, 2022)

Celtic Harp
Bagpipes
Tin Whistle


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 4, 2022)

I appreciate the descriptive thread title!


----------



## Lyrebird (Apr 4, 2022)

Sārangī
Rudra veena
Shruti box


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 4, 2022)

Tenor Cowbell
Alto Cowbell
Soprano Cowbell

Unfortunately no bass cowbell, but that one spontaneously turned into a black hole.


----------



## dbudimir (Apr 4, 2022)

Rock
Paper
Scissors


----------



## Alchemedia (Apr 4, 2022)

Lyrebird said:


> Sārangī
> Rudra veena
> Shruti box


Touche!


----------



## gyprock (Apr 4, 2022)

Celine Dion
Barry Manilow
Leo Sayer


----------



## Ricgus3 (Apr 4, 2022)

Analog Synth, Woodwind Textures, Bells & Cymbals


----------



## Instrugramm (Apr 4, 2022)

Harp
Violin 
Euphonium


----------



## holywilly (Apr 5, 2022)

Shakuhachi
Koto
Samisen


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 5, 2022)

Elvis’ Gold-Plated Mellotron
Schroeder’s Piano from Charlie Brown Christmas
My mother-in-law singing in the shower


----------



## galactic orange (Apr 5, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Shakuhachi
> Koto
> Samisen


Hey, I like that answer!


----------



## JTB (Apr 5, 2022)

Shakuhachi
Koto
Sanshin


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Apr 5, 2022)

Shakuhachi
Duduk 
Waterphone


----------



## mgaewsj (Apr 5, 2022)

koto
sanshin
shamisen


----------



## mussnig (Apr 5, 2022)

Harp
Vibraphone
Celeste


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 5, 2022)

an instrument played with hands
an instrument played with the mouth
an instrument that has strings


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Apr 5, 2022)

Musical Saw,
Theremin,
Castagnetes


----------



## runningruan (Apr 5, 2022)

Bansuri
Venu 
Tanpura


----------



## AudioLoco (Apr 5, 2022)

Neymar
Messi
Mbappè


----------



## chrisr (Apr 5, 2022)

Fish
Chips
Mushy peas


----------



## pcohen12 (Apr 5, 2022)

Electric guitar, baritone electric guitar, 12-string electric guitar


----------



## davidson (Apr 5, 2022)

chrisr said:


> Fish
> Chips
> Mushy peas


Immediately hungry.


----------



## RSK (Apr 5, 2022)

Evans said:


> Silence
> Something silenter
> Something even more silenty


You have OT confused with Spitfire.


----------



## Evans (Apr 5, 2022)

RSK said:


> You have OT confused with Spitfire.


"Great artists steal."
- Michael Scott


----------



## G_Erland (Apr 5, 2022)

Water drum
Bamboo flute
Conch-shell trumpet


----------



## Mrmonkey (Apr 5, 2022)

Big fish
Little fish
Cardboard box


----------



## Evans (Apr 5, 2022)

Doorknob
Ankle
Cold

(get the reference?)


----------



## Hendrixon (Apr 5, 2022)

Earth
Wind
Fire


----------



## wxyz (Apr 5, 2022)

Biwa, B3, Bebop sax


----------



## Ed Wine (Apr 5, 2022)

Knife
Fork
Spoon


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 5, 2022)

Evans said:


> Doorknob
> Ankle
> Cold
> 
> (get the reference?)


No, please enlighten me.


----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 5, 2022)

Blaster Beam
Blaster Beam
Blaster Beam


----------



## Technostica (Apr 5, 2022)

One banana 
Two banana 
Three banana 
Four 
(The fourth banana is available separately as an expansion pack).


----------



## Flyo (Apr 5, 2022)

Shakuhachi
Koto
Samisen🙄


----------



## Nattapak (Apr 5, 2022)

Horn
Cello
Synth (some soundscape)


----------



## Royosho (Apr 5, 2022)

Seashells & Conchs - specifically a Shankh, possibly shell shakers


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 5, 2022)

@OrchestralTools We'll let this one run, but the thread-bumping guessing games are a "no-no" on the forum, so please don't do it again. Host them on your socials instead.
This thread has been moved to "Competitions!"


----------



## Evans (Apr 5, 2022)

Pretty sure that Jdiggity has the correct guess and we've lost.


----------



## Markastellor (Apr 6, 2022)

The title picture looks "spring-like" to me. I'm guessing that it is some pastorale type thing
Pan pipes
Fife
Recorder


----------



## jamie8 (Apr 6, 2022)

Lawn mower 
Weed eater 
Hedge trimmer


----------



## Sonarium (Apr 6, 2022)

something with guitar, maybe.... maybe a trio?


----------



## holywilly (Apr 6, 2022)

Where are the banners?


----------



## Sonarium (Apr 6, 2022)

I'll add vocals and a trumpet to the guitar


----------



## hummersallad (Apr 6, 2022)

Guitar
Guitar
Guitar


----------



## Simeon (Apr 6, 2022)

And it's LIVE

OPALINE: Strat, Trumpet, Vocals



https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/opaline


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 6, 2022)

Uh my guess is:

Guitar, Trumpet, Vocals


----------



## Evans (Apr 6, 2022)

Yeah, this was silly. No one was going to guess these. I haven't bought anything but still want a refund. Still might buy it but hey there ya go.


----------



## holywilly (Apr 6, 2022)

The artwork doesn’t feel like guitar, vocal and trumpet at all, it’s more like spring, liveness and oriental. 

Anyway, it’s a great release and just bought.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Apr 6, 2022)

Hi everyone, 

Opaline is out now - details in the original post. 

We'd like to thank you all very much for your guesses. While no one got all of the instruments - we're going to pick a few that came close or made us laugh! 🚀

Best,
OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (Apr 6, 2022)

davidson said:


> Guitar, mandolin, ukulele.





nolotrippen said:


> trumpet, sax, trombone.





Michaelt said:


> Acoustic guitar, electric guitar, bass guitar.
> 
> Oh those already exist in the LA Sessions library. Crap!


Winners! 🏅


dbudimir said:


> Rock
> Paper
> Scissors





gyprock said:


> Celine Dion
> Barry Manilow
> Leo Sayer


Two bonus winners for the very funny answers. 😂

If you could all please get in touch privately with your SINE account details, we'll assign the licenses over to you.


----------



## Drundfunk (Apr 6, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> @OrchestralTools We'll let this one run, but the thread-bumping guessing games are a "no-no" on the forum, so please don't do it again. Host them on your socials instead.
> This thread has been moved to "Competitions!"


Now that it's released moving the thread is kinda counterproductive in my opinion. I was actually searching for this thread and now it's in a completely wrong section of the forum, while the thread itself is now actually a commercial announcement. Maybe we could move it back?


----------



## CT (Apr 6, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Winners! 🏅
> 
> 
> Two bonus winners for the very funny answers. 😂
> ...


Hi, that is very generous. Sounds nice! I think I know someone who would get a lot of use out of this. Would you be willing to add it to another SINE account in lieu of mine?


----------



## mixedmoods (Apr 6, 2022)

Beautiful sounding release ... Instant purchase.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 6, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> Now that it's released moving the thread is kinda counterproductive in my opinion. I was actually searching for this thread and now it's in a completely wrong section of the forum, while the thread itself is now actually a commercial announcement. Maybe we could move it back?


I've moved it back.
Will be nice for people new to the thread to see a wonderful and relevant product announcement, followed by 4 pages of seemingly random and incoherent babbling from the community.


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 6, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I've moved it back.
> Will be nice for people new to the thread to see a wonderful and relevant product announcement, followed by 4 pages of seemingly random and incoherent babbling from the community.


Isn't that our m.o.?


----------



## poly6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Isn't that our m.o.?





Jdiggity1 said:


> I've moved it back.
> Will be nice for people new to the thread to see a wonderful and relevant product announcement, followed by 4 pages of seemingly random and incoherent babbling from the community.


So just like any other thread here 🤣


----------



## holywilly (Apr 7, 2022)

Electric Guitar's Chords and motions short produces no sound. @OrchestralTools is that a bug or missing samples?

I have re-downloaded the whole thing and this patch still silence.


----------



## Frederik (Apr 7, 2022)

Ah yes, these were to be unlocked once you play a specific order of smooth jazzy changes..
no, thanks for the heads up Holywilly, we found the issue and there is a little update in your licenses to fix that one. Enjoy composing


----------



## clintowenellis (Apr 8, 2022)

Has anyone had a good chance to explore this library? The vocal sound reminds me a lot of Jonsi and I'm curious how this would work in a ambient vibe. I'd love to try layering it with Spitfires EW Choir and seeing what sounds I can get. I'm a little hesitant to drop $90AU though considering I'm a guitarist.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 8, 2022)

Electric guitar
Falsetto voice
Trumpet


----------



## clintowenellis (Apr 8, 2022)

clintowenellis said:


> Has anyone had a good chance to explore this library? The vocal sound reminds me a lot of Jonsi and I'm curious how this would work in a ambient vibe. I'd love to try layering it with Spitfires EW Choir and seeing what sounds I can get. I'm a little hesitant to drop $90AU though considering I'm a guitarist.


On further inspection if I was after vocals it would seem logical to go with Babel but there's something about the vocals in Opaline that seem to be more appealing


----------



## holywilly (Apr 8, 2022)

Frederik said:


> Ah yes, these were to be unlocked once you play a specific order of smooth jazzy changes..
> no, thanks for the heads up Holywilly, we found the issue and there is a little update in your licenses to fix that one. Enjoy composing


Awesome! Everything works now. 

By the way, are you guys ever gonna sample Sakuhachi, Koto and Samisen for Creative Soundpacks?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 8, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Awesome! Everything works now.
> 
> By the way, are you guys ever gonna sample Sakuhachi, Koto and Samisen for Creative Soundpacks?


At least for Shakuhachi you can get them a-la-carte in Jeff Russo’s MODUS. I did and they’re great.


----------



## holywilly (Apr 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> At least for Shakuhachi you can get them a-la-carte in Jeff Russo’s MODUS. I did and they’re great.


I have Modus, that Shakuhachi is second to none. I like how Creative Soundpacks push the limit to creative very unique playing style. 

I LOVE the trumpet from Opaline!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 8, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I have Modus, that Shakuhachi is second to none. I like how Creative Soundpacks push the limit to creative very unique playing style.
> 
> I LOVE the trumpet from Opaline!


Gotcha. The Creative series do tempt me! So far I have selected instruments from MODUS (all woodwinds and orchestration that include them) and Whisper and Duplex. But I love what I hear in Opaline, Umbra and Babel. Not coincidentally all include voices. And Habitat (I still need to figure out what are the woodwind based hybrid patches in there).

So yes, the Opaline falsetto is very appealing. And so is that trumpet to be honest. These smaller soundpacks are like little packets of well thought-out instant inspiration.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Apr 9, 2022)

Hey everyone, 

We put out a video today which takes a closer look at the performance mechanics for the guitar in Opaline. 



Best,
OT


----------



## emilio_n (Apr 9, 2022)

I purchased, downloaded (This time quite slow) and played for 30 minutes, and I love it!
Well done!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 9, 2022)

Here is Christopher Siu’s presentation / first look video:


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Here is Christopher Siu’s presentation / first look video:



Thanks for the share!! We're doing a giveaway of 3 copies, so definitely hop on in if you're enjoying the sound of this lib.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 9, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Thanks for the share!! We're doing a giveaway of 3 copies, so definitely hop on in if you're enjoying the sound of this lib.


As a matter of fact I did


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 11, 2022)

Guess what! I actually won one of the three give-away copies of Opaline! What a cool surprise!

Thanks @ChrisSiuMusic 
Thanks @Frederik 
Thanks @OrchestralTools 

❤️


----------



## Monkberry (Apr 11, 2022)

Purchased yesterday. It's such an intimate-sounding and dry library I couldn't resist.


----------



## clintowenellis (Apr 19, 2022)

Hey guys, after hearing the demos and walkthrough I was really curious how this library would sound in an ambient setting (mainly the vocals). I was really hesitant to buy based on the walkthroughs, but for some reason I couldn't stop thinking about how'd it sound on top of a choir with some Blackhole on it.

So I went ahead and made a quick demo in case anybody else was curious. I'm really impressed with how the instruments play. I never really go for trumpet but this one is so gentle and nice. You can hear it double the vocal melody in the last couple of bars. Also choir is Eric Whitacre and strings are Albion Tundra


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

@Dirk Ehlert did a hands-on


----------



## OrchestralTools (Apr 20, 2022)

clintowenellis said:


> Hey guys, after hearing the demos and walkthrough I was really curious how this library would sound in an ambient setting (mainly the vocals). I was really hesitant to buy based on the walkthroughs, but for some reason I couldn't stop thinking about how'd it sound on top of a choir with some Blackhole on it.
> 
> So I went ahead and made a quick demo in case anybody else was curious. I'm really impressed with how the instruments play. I never really go for trumpet but this one is so gentle and nice. You can hear it double the vocal melody in the last couple of bars. Also choir is Eric Whitacre and strings are Albion Tundra



This sounds amazing!


----------



## clintowenellis (Apr 20, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> This sounds amazing!


Thanks so much and congratulations on another awesome Creative Soundpack. I've bought three in the last two months!


----------



## mgaewsj (Apr 20, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We’d like to introduce Opaline–our new Creative Soundpack, available now on SINE at an introductory price of €59 (regular €79).
> 
> ...



Hey, it's still April 20 (in Europe), last day of intro price, but the intro price has vanished from your site.
Could you fix it please @OrchestralTools 🙂

EDIT: solved 👍


----------



## andyhy (Apr 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Gotcha. The Creative series do tempt me! So far I have selected instruments from MODUS (all woodwinds and orchestration that include them) and Whisper and Duplex. But I love what I hear in Opaline, Umbra and Babel. Not coincidentally all include voices. And Habitat (I still need to figure out what are the woodwind based hybrid patches in there).
> 
> So yes, the Opaline falsetto is very appealing. And so is that trumpet to be honest. These smaller soundpacks are like little packets of well thought-out instant inspiration.


Re your question about Habitat woodwind patches, here's a link to the OT notes https://orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com/article/427-habitat-notes


----------



## Grymt (Apr 26, 2022)

I regret buying it. The legato's of voice and trumpet are just bad. The guitar chords sound very nice but are limited and not documented well, so you have no idea what you're playing.
While Whisper can be used as a real instrument, which was made sloppy with random starting points of notes, but beautiful nonetheless, Opaline is not much more than a limited bunch of samples.

Since the line is called 'soundpack' that wouldn't be much of a problem. But it's quite overpriced I would say.


----------

